# Are long pointy helmets still used for TT



## Cronorider (12 Jul 2017)

Hi folks - I've got a chance to buy a Catlike Cronos Aero Plus, which has a pretty long tail. My current helmet is a Rudy Project Wingspan, which I bought mostly based on price. The Catlike is a really good deal, has a visor, gets good reviews, but most helmets seem to be going to the rounded or blunted rear, rather than the long point. I can't afford $300 - $500 for a new helmet. I think the Catlike could be faster than the Rudy, and is only $100 brand new from a bike shop. Any thoughts? Should I buy the Catlike?


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Jul 2017)

If it suits your position on the bike yes. If you ride head down a lot though it may be less efficient than a stubby helmet. It is down to the individuals positional preference.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2017)

In general, yes but the aero benefits have been partially disproved of late. This is because such helmets were only tested for drag in a frontal position, not allowing for yaw/wind direction not head on.

The shorter tail, more rounded helmets (like the Kask Bambino) are generally thought to be, on average, more aero that the pointy hat types.

But nothing is definitive either way.

In summary, if you wish to get an aero benefit from a standard helmet then buy an aero helmet, just ensure (as Hacienda says) that if you go down the pointy route, the pointy bit fills the void between your neck and back.


----------



## mattobrien (12 Jul 2017)

I bought a Giro aerohead, which isn't massively long, but slightly more pointy than the Kask Bambino. As for if it is quick or not, I rode one week with my standard road helmet, averaged 308w and recorded 24:09 and a couple of weeks later got the aerohead, averaged 293w and recorded 24:07. This is on the same course. I was 15w down (holiday between rides), but a marginally faster time. I can't guarantee the exact same conditions for both evenings, but I am happy that the aerohead made a good difference.

I chose that on the basis it's what the fastest riders appeared to be wearing and they have probably spent a fair bit of cash on aero testing etc, so if it's good enough for them...


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2017)

I've got the same Catlike but whilst a lot of people swear that a long tail is faster, I move my head too much however and couldn't get on with it (maybe as I tend to do sporting courses) and ditched it for a road helmet (a KASK infinity) and instantly went faster (that's just me though). I eventually replaced the Infinity with a Bambino


----------



## Cronorider (12 Jul 2017)

Looking at my race pics and having my son take some pics of me wearing the Rudy, I realized the Catlike would definitely not be for me. I then chanced upon a Kask Bambino Pro (my dream helmet) selling for half the regular price. Add to Cart!!! Will have to endure some flak from the 'accountant' but it was too good an opportunity to pass up.


----------



## Cronorider (13 Jul 2017)

HLaB said:


> I've got the same Catlike but whilst a lot of people swear that a long tail is faster, I move my head too much however and couldn't get on with it (maybe as I tend to do sporting courses) and ditched it for a road helmet (a KASK infinity) and instantly went faster (that's just me though). I eventually replaced the Infinity with a Bambino




The helmet comes with a clear visor. Would you recommend getting the orange visor or the mirror?


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2017)

Cronorider said:


> The helmet comes with a clear visor. Would you recommend getting the orange visor or the mirror?


My catlike came with a mirrored one. It looks cooler IMO but the Bambino came with a clear visor and I can't see (no pun intended) a real difference between the two ☺


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jul 2017)

I find a clear visor acts like a green house on a 25 .


----------

